# Attn:Mods-Petition for "All" button



## keni5 (Jan 8, 2005)

I really miss being able to view all posts in one thread at a time too ladies!!  Maybe if enough of us post here "sign petition" and vent maybe the mods will either return the feature or at least tell us why its not feasible.  Post/sign away ladies!!

Tiffany


----------



## webby (Jan 9, 2005)

co-signing. I was just wishing this feature was back this morning.


----------



## carolina_belle (Jan 9, 2005)

I am also in support of the much needed "all" button. I wrote to a mod, but never got any response. The upgrades are nice, but some of the basics are still needed. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 9, 2005)

I use the quick link button and click on new post.  However If you don't go thru those pages at that time you can't go back. I wished I could go back to something like: review all new post from a specific date.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jan 9, 2005)

Agreed, Bring back the "All" button.


----------



## dreemssold (Jan 9, 2005)

_If it's not possible with the new system, then fine; however, it's feasible, I'd certainly like it back, also ._


----------



## keni5 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok thats 5 signatures, but 43 view?  There have got to be more people who miss this feature.  Thanx for the supportive responses above ladies.  Hopefully a mod will chime right in soon and explain why we cant have the "all" button, cuz im really missing it.

tiffany


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bring it back, please.

I've seen other groups w/the VB bulletin software, they don't have the "All" feature, either.  Perhaps some quick code could do the trick, or maybe LHCF's version does in fact have it hidden somewhere


----------



## sithembile (Jan 10, 2005)

Co-signing.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 10, 2005)

In all honesty, after looking at the countless unanswered posts in this category, making a suggestion seems almost pointless.


----------



## Nenah (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm fairly new but this feature sounds like it helped. 

Count me in


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 11, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> In all honesty, after looking at the countless unanswered posts in this category, making a suggestion seems almost pointless.


I wish I could disagree


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 11, 2005)

Please bring back the all feature.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 11, 2005)

Just adding my name to this petition. I do miss that feature.


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 11, 2005)

I would love it back also.


----------



## sugarsweet (Jan 11, 2005)

Well The Way I Figure The Moderators Are New To The System As Well So Who Do We Have To Tell In Order To Get The Problem Fixed If It Can Be Fixed.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 11, 2005)

ditto on the all button!


----------



## keni5 (Jan 11, 2005)

You know I myself would kind of like a moderator to at least come in and say "no" if we cant have it.  I would like more signatures and maybe then the mods would at least acknowledge us.


----------



## Nyambura (Jan 11, 2005)

Co-signing. I miss this feature too.


----------



## Eiano (Jan 11, 2005)

*cosigning it along with nyam*


----------



## Brownie (Jan 11, 2005)

I miss it too.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 12, 2005)

MeAsWell


----------



## toinette (Jan 12, 2005)

please bring it back if at all possible. thanx!


----------



## Destanee (Jan 12, 2005)

Please bring it back!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 13, 2005)

This would be a great addition to the site!


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just got done staring @ a thread w/97 replies.  I liked it when I first started reading, but lost track.  So now I'd like to click the "All" button, so I can download the whole thread and sign off my dial up connection and allow calls to come in.  But alas, no such button.  Come on, Nikos, can anything be done?


----------



## luvSLave (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm signing.  

Now if only someone would respond .


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 22, 2005)

signing petition....


----------



## candibaby (Jan 22, 2005)

luvSLave said:
			
		

> I'm signing.
> 
> Now if only someone would respond .


 
ditto.. doesnt matter if every one here signs if they never respond.


----------



## DeltaQT (Jan 22, 2005)

Co-sign. I miss it too..


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 23, 2005)

keni5 said:
			
		

> I really miss being able to view all posts in one thread at a time too ladies!! Maybe if enough of us post here "sign petition" and vent maybe the mods will either return the feature or at least tell us why its not feasible. Post/sign away ladies!!
> 
> Tiffany


 
Ok, I would love to have tha ALL button too or at least have a choice of whether to have it or not.

Anyway, I think you get stuff like this actioned a whole lot quicker if you PM Nikos (dimopoulos)


----------



## keni5 (Jan 25, 2005)

I already PM a couple of moderators, no response. Not even a "NO"


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 25, 2005)

SIGNING!

There are a lot of little, annoying problems with the board lately (now that I'm a posting member of course lol) and I hope they get FIXED soon....


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 25, 2005)

I can see that the View All option is well received and requested so I might as well answer to this.

We are not neglecting what you say or do you have to "sign petitions" to get a feature online. There is always a cost and a benefit to everything. From what I see the benefit will be that you want it (that is clear ). However the cost would be me finding the time to alter the forum software in such a way that it provides this functionality - and I can tell you this is not a 10 minute task. The second thing which is more important I am concerned on the performance impact it will have on the site/forum. The issue here is that if you request page per page at say 20 posts at a time (as is now) the data, the server can send the data back to you faster and proceed with the next request. If however you click on the All button and there are 100 replies on the thread you are viewing the server will take more time to respond and delay any other requests that are waiting to be served.

I am more concerned of having the board operational without the view all feature rather than have the view all feature and wait for disaster to strike. The last week we have seen a record max users online. At one point we had more than 200 users online for well over 4 hours. The server did cope with that apart from a 5 minute glitch that was rectified. We have planned for some things to change on the server in terms of configuration to make it a bit faster and easier to cope with the demand. Until I am convinced that the server will be able to cope with any spike of users online I cannot devote any time to this modification.

Sorry girls but at the moment this request is going to be on a "todo" list.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 26, 2005)

May I suggest two things:

You could have a maximum set at maybe 50, and encourage people to use it sparingly (maybe preview the first few pages of the topic, really decide if you want to read it all before proceeding).

You could also have the view all, but in a much less interactive format.  For instance, it could be text only, and there would be no replying or anything like that.  Maybe this link could open up in a new window or something.

I guess I'm intrigued that you could even alter the code (if you decided to get around to it).  I'm pretty sure in all the forums I've seen using this software, none have had the view all button.

Oh, something just occured to me.  Are you sure we're not having a high number of users for a longer period because they cannot view all posts at once and have to actively click around until they are done reading?


----------



## keni5 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you dimopoulas for responding!!  You definately enlightened me.  I understand you fully.  At least its on the to do list....maybe next year! Thanks for kicking in on my petition ladies.  

tiffany


----------

